# 44 gal. cube Anubia Tank



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I could not find the old Journal for this so I'm just goin to post some newer pictures!!

hope u like it..the scape is very simple it just have a lot of anubia

Specs...

44 gal.
150MH 10k 8 hrs a day
eco complete 5years old or longer(still Good)
co2 (simgo regulator)
modified EI


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

awesome. looks very natural. 

whats in there for fish? cards, guppys and is that a cory?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks relly nice.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that is amazing (as usual). You are the king of planted tanks my friend.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, you have sharp eyes. I have sterbai in there but I could not see it in any of my pics. which pics was it?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you...



target said:


> That looks relly nice.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Anthony, and you are the saltwater god-)



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow that is amazing (as usual). You are the king of planted tanks my friend.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Bien. I need to come by and chat and maybe grab a few stems off of you soon. Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow at the VAHS meeting.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

incredible!! like X 1000


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Another beautiful tank Bien, as always I am envious of your green thumb!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


> Thanks, you have sharp eyes. I have sterbai in there but I could not see it in any of my pics. which pics was it?


Thought so. Number 1 bottom left, and number 5 middle left I believe.

What brand of MH pendant is that? Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I see it now. The mh is a coralife 150 watts, been thinking about getting rid of for a while now but I like the look of the sword that's why I still have it. I don't think I can grow it with regular ho t5.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

How are you man, all I got is what you see. Maybe I should come by and see what rare plant you're hiding in your tank



CRS Fan said:


> Very nice Bien. I need to come by and chat and maybe grab a few stems off of you soon. Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow at the VAHS meeting.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> I see it now. The mh is a coralife 150 watts, been thinking about getting rid of for a while now but I like the look of the sword that's why I still have it. I don't think I can grow it with regular ho t5.


I agree. The MH is nice, but it sucks up a lot of power and generates a lot of heat. Have you considered replacing it with a Kessil? Kessil A150W Amazon Sun LED Pendant

I've been looking at those for a while and am considering redoing one or more of my tanks with it.

Also, how to you keep your Anubias totallly algae free like that? Do you continually trim off any growth with algae on it? I always get a few leaves with BBA or spot algae no matter what I do unless it's ultra low light, like in my 20 gallon running one of Charles' Beamswork LEDs (I think 3 watts total).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

that light looks nice but I can't afford to replace mine right now. About my Anubia? I do get algae on them once in a while but I been really lucky with them, I rarely get any hard to remove algae in them but when I do I just spot dose with excel and theyre fine. In Addition I dose a bit more PO4 than EI would suggest, Anubias and Ferns love PO4 and clover leaf species.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I agree. The MH is nice, but it sucks up a lot of power and generates a lot of heat. Have you considered replacing it with a Kessil? Kessil A150W Amazon Sun LED Pendant
> 
> I've been looking at those for a while and am considering redoing one or more of my tanks with it.
> 
> Also, how to you keep your Anubias totallly algae free like that? Do you continually trim off any growth with algae on it? I always get a few leaves with BBA or spot algae no matter what I do unless it's ultra low light, like in my 20 gallon running one of Charles' Beamswork LEDs (I think 3 watts total).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> In Addition I dose a bit more PO4 than EI would suggest, Anubias and Ferns love PO4 and clover leaf species.


Thanks for that tip Bien. I'll give that a try.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful tank, Bien - I love it ! Great work - wish I could do that.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW, Bien, I got some really nice Anubias from Nicole (Pspades) a few months ago, and this is the best I could do with them in my discus tank:
lolliblues2 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket

I really must get a few tips from you sometime on doing a planted tank properly.

Oh, and a pair of my Red Snakeskins (from April) just recently spawned for the first time. But of course they didn't get it right, and ate the eggs almost right away - Wasn't expecting any miracles anyway, in my community tank ! LOL


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, but your anubia looks pretty good in those picture



discuspaul said:


> BTW, Bien, I got some really nice Anubias from Nicole (Pspades) a few months ago, and this is the best I could do with them in my discus tank:
> lolliblues2 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket
> 
> I really must get a few tips from you sometime on doing a planted tank properly.
> ...


----------

